# Buttermilk Brined smoked chicken...It's whats for dinner. update with Q-View



## rpmrn (Jan 27, 2015)

Good Morning All!

Throwing some whole chickens on the smoker tonight. Decided to try a new brine today. I use Dales as a marinade for grilling all of the time so I want to see how it does in a brine. I have done the buttermilk before and it really takes the chicken up to a whole new level. 

2 6/lb. birds spatchcocked and awaiting the brine. One bird is for dinner tonight and the second will be used for chicken corn chowder tomorrow night. 













012.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015






Brine ingredients:

cup and a half hot water to dissolve sugar and salt.

1/2 cup of non-iodized salt.

3/4 cup of brown sugar.

2-3 tbls. of Dales Marinade

2 tbls. of poultry seasoning and onion powder.

1.5 quarts of buttermilk.

Haven''t tried this recipe before so we will see how it goes.

Figure it will be in the brine for 8-9 hours.













013.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015






Birds in the bath ready for a days soak. 













014.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015






Will post some q-view when I get them cooking. 

I want to thank everybody for posting and passing along information. I have already upped my smoking game so much since reading this forum. So thank you very much. 

Have a good day and thank you for looking.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 27, 2015)

They should be good. Keep the pics coming.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dannylang (Jan 27, 2015)

hello RpmRn, looks like you are going to have a good smoking day, its snowing here today so my only smoking will be in my mind,anyway your brine looks good, never tried buttermilk, but i love to smoke spatch cock chicken. i learned that in a smoking class i took here in virginia.,keep us posted on the turn out of the chicken. pictures...

good luck

dannylang


----------



## rpmrn (Jan 27, 2015)

Smoker is getting warmed up to 275 with cherry chunks in the chip pan.

Took the birds out of the brine and they smell wonderful. Can't wait to dig in.













015.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015






Rubbed the birds down with some store bought rub. Don't have enough time to mix up a batch. Now a rest on the counter so they can get to know each other. 













016.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015


















017.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015






Also doing some acorn squash to go with the birds. Never tried this on the smoker before so hopefully it turns out well. 

 Fresh cracked black pepper and salt and then coated with butter. 













018.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015






Everybody in the pool!













019.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015


















020.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015






Now it is time to drink a few beers and watch the smoke.

Will post more later.


----------



## b-one (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't wait for the tasty finish! Squash should be interesting.


----------



## rpmrn (Jan 27, 2015)

023.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015


----------



## rpmrn (Jan 27, 2015)

022.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015


















024.JPG



__ rpmrn
__ Jan 27, 2015







The chicken turned out wonderful! Both white and dark meat hit 180. I know temp was to high but after the brine everything was so moist and flavorful.  I always get a feeling of accomplishment when the picky teenage eater goes back for seconds. :biggrin:

The squash was really good. Although, I think I over smoked it and overpowered the flavors of the squash. It was a bit smokey. Next time I think I will only put smoke on it for half the cook and finish in the oven or maybe foil. Perhaps butternut squash would be better? 

Have a great night everybody!


----------



## susieqz (Jan 27, 2015)

thanks for the ideas, rpm. i've soaked chicken in buttermilk for fried chicken but never thot to use it for smoking.

i'll do so now.


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Man, you did an excellent job, looks tasty

Gary


----------



## rpmrn (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you everybody.

By the way, the smoke flavor in the chicken and dumplings was excellent. I have a new destination from now on for left over smoked chicken.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds Good

Gary


----------

